# 1900 54 inch mower attachment



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

I recently picked up a nice 1900 Hydro Eliminator. Runs great after a little tinkering. I haven't found ANY info on how to attach or adjust the 54 inch deck. The deck rides nose low after a full adjustment. I noticed on the deck diagrams it was missing 2 lifter arms. I fabricated those. It may (is) still missing some parts, I think.
HELP!


----------

